# 2006 A6 bonnet catch



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not mine but cable snapped at catch end, any tips how to open bonnet without any damage.
I haven't investigated myself but perhaps someone has solved the problem.
Thanks Hoggy.


----------

